# Is popstar to opera star our next reality fix?



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 5, 2011)

Is popstar to opera star our next reality fix?

It is for me. 

Wonder how they are all going to be


----------



## Steff (Jun 5, 2011)

Nope afraid not,enjoy Sheilagh x

O ok im routing for Joe only cause he is a fellow Geordie


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 5, 2011)

Liked Joe on X Factor think he will do quite well


----------



## Steff (Jun 5, 2011)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Liked Joe on X Factor think he will do quite well



Is it on every night or just sundays?


----------



## HelenP (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh yes indeedy.  The most unsurprising surprise is that you'll find me in this thread for the duration of the show, lol.

Joe was fanTASTic, his voice was ace.

Not so much the Pussycat Doll, whose breathing was awful, and didn't make most of the notes!!  (and HORRID facial expressions!!)

xx


----------



## Steff (Jun 5, 2011)

HelenP said:


> Oh yes indeedy.  The most unsurprising surprise is that you'll find me in this thread for the duration of the show, lol.
> 
> Joe was fanTASTic, his voice was ace.
> 
> ...



have we had your final amalysis of lasts night BGT final yet?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 5, 2011)

Steff said:


> Is it on every night or just sundays?



Just once a week Steff. I keep expecting you and Joe and Cheryl to pop up on Geordie Shore, or did they have to pull that episode?  I also hear that Cheryl is back on American X-Factor - what a publicity stunt that was! A bit of controversy to bring her to the attention of the US public and get them watching...


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 5, 2011)

I really enjoyed watching them develop in the last series.


----------



## HelenP (Jun 5, 2011)

Steff said:


> have we had your final amalysis of lasts night BGT final yet?



No, lol, I was FAR too livid when I got in from work !!  It's a bit late now, though, isn't it?

xx


----------



## HelenP (Jun 5, 2011)

OMG!!  Midge Ure was AWful !!!  In EVERY respect.  

The Audience and judges must've had their iPods on.

xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 5, 2011)

He really struggled didnt he


----------



## Steff (Jun 5, 2011)

HelenP said:


> No, lol, I was FAR too livid when I got in from work !!  It's a bit late now, though, isn't it?
> 
> xx



sorry i just wanted your summary, i love um x


----------



## HelenP (Jun 5, 2011)

Steff said:


> sorry i just wanted your summary, i love um x



Just for you, Steff, I have now posted my ramblings. lol.

xx


----------



## HelenP (Jun 5, 2011)

Cheryl Baker was a lot better than I was expecting.

So the worst ones were Melody and Midge, one of 'em will be going tonight.  Given that Midge is probably more popular with a British audience, I'm guessing it'll be 'Tarra chook' to Mel.

Was a tad underwhelmed by it all, I must say, given how much I enjoyed it last year.

xx


----------



## Steff (Jun 5, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Just once a week Steff. I keep expecting you and Joe and Cheryl to pop up on Geordie Shore, or did they have to pull that episode?  I also hear that Cheryl is back on American X-Factor - what a publicity stunt that was! A bit of controversy to bring her to the attention of the US public and get them watching...



Yeah Alan they said my acting skills were to good for the show,and my bonnyness would of put cheryl to shame x


----------



## Northerner (Jun 5, 2011)

Just watching it npw on ITV +1 - Joe was good, no-one told me there was a Pussycat Doll in it! Although, she is a bit weak unfortunately  Might not bother with the rest now I've had all your assessments! 

p.s. Vanessa Mae is a big improvement on Meatloaf!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 5, 2011)

Hold on, it's Claire from Steps too! Why didn't you tell me? Shame she's grown her hair from her (utterly gorgeous) Steps days


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 5, 2011)

On the whole I wasnt impressed witht the majority of them not a patch on last years series


----------



## HelenP (Jun 5, 2011)

LOVE Claire's hair in that picture!  She was always my favourite 'Step'!

Meant to say earlier............................. David Garrett - HUBBA HUBBA !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







xx


----------



## Northerner (Jun 5, 2011)

On Ure bike Midge!


----------



## HelenP (Jun 5, 2011)

Think that was definitely the right decision, his voice is so weak, not really suited to opera stylee.

xx


----------



## Northerner (Jun 5, 2011)

HelenP said:


> Think that was definitely the right decision, his voice is so weak, not really suited to opera stylee.
> 
> xx



I think he admitted as much with his reluctance to pursue it!  Who do people think would make good candidates for this (living or not)? Freddie Mercury would have walked it, obviously, and Kate Bush, Alice Cooper, Steve Tyler, Bjork...


----------



## KateXXXXXX (Jun 5, 2011)

Annie Lennox, Tom Jones...


----------



## Northerner (Jun 5, 2011)

Robert Plant, Roger Daltrey - what about Joe Cocker, that would be a challenge!


----------



## Blythespirit (Jun 5, 2011)

I had a peek at the preliminary show last night but I think I'll be giving the series a miss because of the poor line up. I love Midge (a friend of mine knew him well back in the day and said you couldn't hope to meet a nicer guy) but don't see him doing opera at all. Claire, the Pussycat Doll, Joe, and patricularly Cheryl Baker have put me right off it. Cheryl seems to pop up everywhere these days. Like Kathereine Jenkins but can't stand Mylene Klass. XXXXX


----------



## Northerner (Jun 5, 2011)

I once spotted Cheryl on bid.tv! She was awful! Real name Rita Crudgington! Thought she did well on the show tonight though. She's one of a number of people in the public awareness who continually pop up in anything that might give them a bit of exposure long after their original career has ended.


----------



## Blythespirit (Jun 5, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I once spotted Cheryl on bid.tv! She was awful! Real name Rita Crudgington! Thought she did well though. She's one of a number of people in the public awareness who continually pop up in anything that might give them a bit of exposure long after their original career has ended.



Joe Swash, Lionel Blair........ XXXXX


----------



## Steff (Jun 12, 2011)

Hope everyones tuning in


----------



## Steff (Jul 8, 2011)

Is no one bothering with this then lol

Jo or Cheryl hmm after careful consideration ill say Cheryl.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2011)

Steff said:


> Is no one bothering with this then lol
> 
> Jo or Cheryl hmm after careful consideration ill say Cheryl.



Jo doesn't have the power in his voice I'm afraid. Cheryl has done very well, but I wanted Claire to win  I felt very sorry for Andy Bell when he forgot the words - it shouldn't be about learning a foreign language it should be about singing - there are English versions of most of the songs they are given to perform.

Cheryl's real name is Rita Crudgington (true! )


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 8, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Cheryl's real name is Rita Crudgington (true! )



Trying forlornly to change the subject D), I've always liked the name (and other features) of an actress on the old Babylon 5 series. Tracy Scoggins. I think she and Rita should team up on something! 

Andy


----------



## Steff (Jul 8, 2011)

My dad for some reason has follwed this show cause of her, i was in shock he hates all tele with a passion these days


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 8, 2011)

Steff said:


> My dad for some reason has follwed this show cause of her, i was in shock he hates all tele with a passion these days



I think I like your Dad!

Andy


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2011)

Tracy Scoggins was on the Superman series with (sigh) Teri Hatcher (once the most downloaded woman on the internet before it became the WWW!)


----------



## Steff (Jul 8, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> I think I like your Dad!
> 
> Andy



While stopping at his last week I dont think he watched a film that was made after 1955


----------



## FM001 (Jul 9, 2011)

Watched the last series and watching this one too, love the programme and must admit I like Opera although I've never seen one, just a shame Claire went last week in the semi final because she was by far the best voice on the show, if Joe beats Cheryl I'll put my foot through the telly.


----------



## Steff (Jul 9, 2011)

toby said:


> if Joe beats Cheryl I'll put my foot through the telly.



Can you youtube it ?


----------



## FM001 (Jul 9, 2011)

Steff said:


> Can you youtube it ?




I won't do that as you'll see my good lady giving me a slap afterwards.


----------



## Steff (Jul 9, 2011)

toby said:


> I won't do that as you'll see my good lady giving me a slap afterwards.



oOO no i want none of that kinky stuff thank you .


----------



## FM001 (Jul 9, 2011)

Steff said:


> oOO no i want none of that kinky stuff thank you .




It wasn't kinky I was referring too


----------



## Steff (Jul 9, 2011)

toby said:


> It wasn't kinky I was referring too



Im sure your lovely wife would not be so vicious


----------



## FM001 (Jul 9, 2011)

Steff said:


> Im sure your lovely wife would not be so vicious



 Don't be so sure Steff


----------



## Northerner (Jul 10, 2011)

I take back what I said about Joe - thought his Nessun Dorma was excellent!


----------



## Steff (Jul 10, 2011)

Can you tell is the winner Alan, im suffering top gear so wont see result


----------



## Northerner (Jul 10, 2011)

Steff said:


> Can you tell is the winner Alan, im suffering top gear so wont see result



Results are on at 10 o'clock Steff


----------



## Steff (Jul 10, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Results are on at 10 o'clock Steff



Oh get in thats ok then lol


----------



## FM001 (Jul 10, 2011)

Both were outstanding tonight, just passing time now until the results comes back on.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 10, 2011)

He's making a habit of winning these shows! He'll be King of the Jungle next...

edit: I'm not sure he appreciates those hugs from Katherine and Vanessa like I would!


----------



## FM001 (Jul 10, 2011)

Just isn't my day, Alonso winning F1 and now Joe


----------



## Northerner (Jul 10, 2011)

toby said:


> Just isn't my day, Alonso winning F1 and now Joe



Hope you didn't buy any lottery tickets today toby!


----------



## FM001 (Jul 10, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Hope you didn't buy any lottery tickets today toby!





Strange you should mention that, bought 2 tickets for the Euro on Friday and didn't get one single number


----------



## Steff (Jul 10, 2011)

Well really what a bloomin shock that was


----------



## FM001 (Jul 10, 2011)

Steff said:


> Well really what a bloomin shock that was





You're not kidding


----------



## Steff (Jul 10, 2011)

toby said:


> You're not kidding



Toby did foot go through tele then haha


----------



## FM001 (Jul 10, 2011)

Steff said:


> Toby did foot go through tele then haha





No I figured with my luck I would break my foot or leave a 2inch gash in my foot


----------



## Steff (Jul 10, 2011)

toby said:


> No I figured with my luck I would break my foot or leave a 2inch gash in my foot



Yeah more then likely lol.


----------



## Casper (Jul 10, 2011)

Just come in - who won, hope it was Joe


----------



## Steff (Jul 10, 2011)

Casper said:


> Just come in - who won, hope it was Joe



Yup it was indeed Jo.


----------



## Steff (Jul 10, 2011)

Helen???? are you about

whats our next reality show fix coming up ? haha


----------



## Casper (Jul 11, 2011)

Steff said:


> Yup it was indeed Jo.



Thanks Steff, got to support the local talent


----------



## HelenP (Jul 11, 2011)

Steff said:


> Helen???? are you about
> 
> whats our next reality show fix coming up ? haha



 Here I am, the proverbial bad penny, lol.

I could be wrong, but I do believe X Factor is back on our screens in August.....

(I opted out of PS to OS after the first week, as I found all the contestants pretty weak, particularly after last year's lineup, where 3 or 4 could've ended up winning.  But I'm glad Joe won, as I do like his voice.)

xx


----------



## Steff (Jul 12, 2011)

HelenP said:


> Here I am, the proverbial bad penny, lol.
> 
> I could be wrong, but I do believe X Factor is back on our screens in August.....
> 
> ...



cheers helen i thought it was im a celeb but think thats Nove.


----------

